# لكل عشاق البرمجة اليكم لغة vhdl + fbga



## ادهم محمد علاء (30 مارس 2010)

لكل عشاق البرمجة وهندسة الاتصالات : اقدم لكم شرح للغة البرمجة المتقدمة جدا وكيفية استخدام الfbga معها وسوف اقوم برفع الشروحات على التوالى وحتى يتيسر الوقت باذن الله لاقوم بشرح الكورس كاملا وبالغة العربية قريبا ان شاء الله اليكم الدروس التى سوف نقوم بشرحها ان شاء الله وعذرا لعدم الرفع على اكثر من سيرفير لضيق الوقت
وهذه كل الكتب الخاصة بال vhdl والfpga وانظروا الكورس قريبا:
الرابط الاول:http://www.mlfat4arab.com/oz9ruk372nxj/HDL.rar.html
الرابط الثانى:http://www.mlfat4arab.com/irsz6ppcksa3/FPGA_PDF's.rar.html


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يااخي وعاشت ايدك وان شاء الله تجزى الف الف خير


----------



## عراقية الاصل (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ورفع من مقامك في الدنيا والاخرة ...... 
اخي هل لديك معلومات عن fpaa وهل هنالك لغة معتمدة بها ؟؟


----------



## يا حبيبي (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي ادهم
موضوع رائع ومبادره جميله جدا
انا ن شاء الله مشروع تخرجي عباره عن استخدام لغه ال vhdl في احدى التطبيقات
وبدات فعلا في تعلمها وقطعت بها بمشوار كبير
وهي فعلا لغه سهله وشيقه جداا
ومعاك ان شاء الله ومسني شرحك


----------



## alexander18 (23 أبريل 2010)

تشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ISLEMEEA (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sara2014 (1 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااا*​


----------



## tl01001 (1 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ahmed2samir (14 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك ....جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

